# LED lights and frog eye safety



## Hashbaz (May 14, 2011)

I am considering LED lights and in researching LEDs I found an LED with the following warning:


ledsupply.com said:


> Vision Advisory Claim
> 
> WARNING: Do not look at exposed lamp in operation. Eye injury can result. For more information about LEDs and eye safety, please refer to the LED Eye Safety application note.


More info can be found here: link to cree.com

From the link above:


cree.com said:


> The results of this testing... show significant health risks from some of Cree’s visible light LED components when viewed without diffusers or secondary optical devices.


Is this an item of concern for frogs?


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

They should be diffused through the glass anyway, but if you have sufficient cover from plants and branches, they should be okay, as I don't believe they look straight up too often.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I use various forms of LED lights and have not had a problem thus far. Just as the previous post mentioned, it will be diffused via glass and the foliage. It's almost a scenario of thinking "I hope the frogs don't stare at the sun if given the opportunity in the wild"  

Don't be afraid of LED's. In the years to come they will start being the norm above T-5's, PC's, etc.


----------

